# natural sugars in fruit



## gail1 (Jul 8, 2010)

im eating a lot of salads fresh fruit etc drinking fruit juices guess its the hot weather. i know the drinks say no sugar apart from natural occurring sugars and that fresh fruit has natural sugar where how can i find out how much sugar is in fruit eg melon stawberries oranges applle juice and which ones are bad for me 
cheers


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2010)

Hope this site can help Gail x

http://healthhubs.net/diabetes/which-fruits-are-safe-for-a-diabetic-to-enjoy/


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 8, 2010)

From my reading and what I've been told berries in general are OK, good cos I love blueberries. Bananas, mangoes, melon and grapes are out as are dessert apples (though green ones are OK in moderation). I think oranges, mandarins etc are OK too. Most fruits have too much natural sugar for us to indulge in them freely but like everything else with this disease, it's a matter of trial and error.


----------



## D_G (Jul 8, 2010)

Im not sure about alot of fruits, but i eat clementines all the time! i love them and they are only 4g carbs and dont affect my blood sugar atall


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 8, 2010)

Fruit juices are very high in quick acting sugar, thats why lots of people use them to treat hypos, so I avoid them generally as they put my blood sugar up high. Shame because I love a big glass of orange or apple juice. 
A general rule I was told recently was that anything grown in this country is better than those fruits grown in warmer climates.


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 8, 2010)

I generally eat a banana, apple and a couple of clementines each day and have found that it doesn't affect my levels too badly. I try to stick with smaller, not quite so ripe bananas though.

I also have a small glass of orange juice at breakfast.

As others have said, we do need to be careful of the natural sugars that they contain and certainly care should be taken with the juices (no longer can I down a pint of orange juice at a time like I used to!).

Andy


----------



## Bazalona (Jul 9, 2010)

Have a search on the net for a glycemic index, that should help.


----------



## gail1 (Jul 9, 2010)

thanks eveyone cheers
xxxxxxx


----------



## Copepod (Jul 10, 2010)

Also, remember to distinguish between fructose and glucose (mainly from fruits, veg and honey) and galactose (mainly from milk).

Sugar / starch proportion does vary with ripeness. I find that half and half fruit juice with sugar free lemonade or tonic water is a good solution when I want a non-alcoholic lower sugar drink.


----------

